# Just a thought about lathes



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

From time to time I see people post needing advice on buying a lathe has anyone checked out Baileigh Industries lathe selection. If I was in the market for one I sure would consider this one. Variable Speed Wood Lathe WL-1847VS. It is less expensive, more powerful and bigger than a comparable one from Jet. They also have a reasonable priced 12” lathe. I realize they are on sale, but they still beat the Jet prices. http://wood.baileighindustrial.com/woodworking/lathes?gclid=CNuquenbxbgCFTFgMgodyXQAPA Just an observation, If I had not purchased my Nova 1624 last spring I sure would really consider buy their offering. Does anyone on this forum own a Baileigh lathe?


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

The stand for the Heavy Duty WL-1840VS lathe looks to be a good one , if it is cast iron that is ,
but the tailstock that it and it's companion have is bit too light .


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Manuka Jock said:


> The stand for the Heavy Duty WL-1840VS lathe looks to be a good one , if it is cast iron that is ,
> but the tailstock that it and it's companion have is bit too light .


The Baileigh lathe is all cast iron and shipping weight is 600lbs the Jet is 454lbs so they are both cast iron. The tail stock on the Baileigh is more robust because the webbing is closed while the webbing on the Jet is open.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Stand would be a better word for them to use than base eh . 

The Baileigh  tailstock is lightweight . 
Does the head swivel for big stuff ? 


I made no mention of a Jet . 
Perhaps it was another member who did .


----------

